# Grass removal



## tractng (Nov 29, 2016)

Hey there,

Planning to remove the front grass and have a combination of mulch and mostly rocks (California rocks size of about 1").  The size is about 1800 sq. ft.  I live in socal.

How much dirt should I have them remove?  I have done a few times myself where I just removed about 2".


----------



## bud16415 (Nov 29, 2016)

Does the house down the street have the same thing? You might ask them what they did. 

I&#8217;m too lazy to dig all that out. I would spray the whole thing with Round Up and let the grass die. Then rent a tiller and run over it then rake off an inch or so then roll it. after that I would use landscape cloth and then the stone.


----------



## Sparky617 (Nov 29, 2016)

You could rent a sod cutter as well.  Around here that would be easier than trying to rototill hard packed clay that passes for top soil.


----------



## tractng (Nov 29, 2016)

Sparky617 said:


> You could rent a sod cutter as well.  Around here that would be easier than trying to rototill hard packed clay that passes for top soil.



I was thinking the same.  When I had the driveway expanded, I saw how they cut my sod out nicely.

The guys quoted $900 for a complete job including haul away.  Now I just need to determine how much dirt I want to remove.


----------



## Snoonyb (Nov 29, 2016)

In So Cal, although the parkway is your responsibility to maintain, it is not your property, but the cities, and they can get a little antisocial when insulted.


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 29, 2016)

Well, you said you've done this before; how did it turn out? Did you remove enough dirt and root to prevent any growing back? Landscape fabric should be completely covered...it deteriorates in sunlight, so I would guess that 2 inches would be minimum. I would also guess that your landscaper would sell the dirt, so you might consider selling it yourself.


----------



## kok328 (Nov 29, 2016)

rent a bobcat. use it to remove the sod (load it and dispose of), level the surface and spread the rock with it.
best money you'll ever spend.


----------



## JoeD (Nov 29, 2016)

You want to remove as little dirt as possible so you don't have to pay to replace it. I would think what ever method you use 1 - 1.5 inches should be enough.


----------



## Chris (Nov 29, 2016)

Sod cutters do the best job. Skid steers do good but remove too much if you are not careful and make it a messier job.


----------



## Sparky617 (Nov 29, 2016)

Snoonyb said:


> In So Cal, although the parkway is your responsibility to maintain, it is not your property, but the cities, and they can get a little antisocial when insulted.



SoCal is pushing people to do xeriscaping, if neighbors have done it I suspect they're ok with it, but I'd check with the city first.


----------



## Snoonyb (Nov 29, 2016)

Exactly, and they are more receptive when you ask for clarification.

However, there are some who will want specific details.


----------

